# my shawl



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I finished! Finially. 



















It's huge but I didn't want to mess with calculating the edge so I could scale down. It is lovely warm though and just in time for freezing weather.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I cannot imagine that 'hugeness' is a fault in a wool shawl.
Good gravy is that ever the most stunning thing.
Your handspun yarn too, right?

You should be very proud of it!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh my.

That is BEAUTIFUL!

What pattern is it, if I may ask?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Simply gorgeous!! 
Beautiful work.
jd


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, 

Yes it is my handspun. Same wool as the last one. It's so big that it hangs down to my knees but I don't mind because it keeps more of me warm. Its 84x35 inches. 

The pattern is "Large Rectangle in Spider Net" from _Victorian Lace Today_ by Alexis Xenakis. The center is an 1800s pattern called spider net and the border is an adaptation of the spider net pattern.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Aren't words enough to say how beautiful that is!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That is amazing! Lucky you and you knit it for yourself, good for you. Fabulous!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I am drooling!!!

How long did it take you?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Just lovely!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh, very nice. what kind of wool did you use?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

It took me about a month to knit but I was also working on a aplique quilt when I got tiard of knitting. 

It is romney wool from my ewe. The wool seems to love to be spun thin so it works out well.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Absolutely unbelievable!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it is quite Beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My mouth is still gaping open. Stunning! That pattern compliments your yarn perfectly!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

What a lovely thing!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is just stunningly beautiful!! You did some nice work on that.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Just beautiful- it looks so snuggly but not heavy!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You done yourself proud, girl!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I think in a shawl larger is better!! It is absolutely stunning!!! So feminine and delicate looking!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

absolutely beautiful! You did an awesome job.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's wonderful--you're very talented.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooooooh Drool!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

that will be a family heirloom for sure! Congrats on a job well done...


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I can only echo the other remarks! How very lovely.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely! Is the yarn plied?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

yep it is plied. I love the look of plied wool.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW! I've just started knitting and have to use a loom. This certainly inspires me to keep going and practice. I don't know if you can make something that intricate on a loom...but it's still inspiring!

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Oh. My. God. 

That is a work of art. I'm simply speechless.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> That is a work of art. I'm simply speechless.


What she said!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo!

Go big or go home!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

wow! you are amazeballs! :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm asking $150 for this shawl of hand spun/knit and think I should ask at least $300, but I'll be lucky to get $150


----------

